# Fager Wax Press



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

do you have a picture of it. Just wondering if it is anything like my wax press.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Click here for info and description. http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4328743.html


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

If you are looking for a picture, google: www.herbee.com (Herb Isaac Sales) and then go to used equipment. Click on the Cowan Uncapper and a picture of the Fager comes up with it. Don't know anything about them though. You might find out what they want for it by email.

Perry


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Dont have any first hand info on the Fager wax press. Knew a guy many years ago that was using one and claimed that he liked it. I know that it was designed to be run in tandem with a wax melter that they sold at the time and since have sold the rights to cook and beals. You can see that at cooknbeals.com


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The press I am looking at comes with the melter that attaches to the output end. The present owner hasn't used it for several years but he said he would end up with 7% of his honey crop being dark melter honey.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

What do you want to know about it? I have used one, and have visited Mr. Fager's shop. Yes, It was used with a cappings melter. Where was the press before?

Roland

Roland


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow 7% is a really high number, we use a Cowen spinner and usually end up with right around 1%. Of course the type of honey and temperature of the cappings while running it is a big factor.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Does anyone use one of these or have they in the past?

Yes, a few years ago.

What do you or did you like about it? 

It was quiet.

What don't or didn't you like about it? 

It was built wrong. Turn it 90 degrees, extend one track, add a crank arm to oscillate one track to squeeze, then release. Did a poor job of removing honey. Did not remove wax from extracted honey, just uncappings. Needed attention at end of day(shut down procedure). Cook and Beales did a much better job, but was noisy.

What is a used one worth in good condition?

Scrap price(what it's weight is worth in scrap), unless you care to rework it.


I do however believe that the concept has merit, just that this was a poor embodiment of the concept. Mr. Fager did the best he could with what he had available. I believe there is a market for a similar device, if it could produce results as good as a Cook and Beales, but without the noise and power failure worries. 


Roland


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I worked one. The compressor works in tandem with a conveyor. You need the conveyor to remove most of the cappings honey, then the compressor works well. 

Pros, its cheaper than other machines
works well, quite, gets most of honey.

Cons, takes up space, 
pain to clean after a days run, drip pans are annoying, open to air.
cumbersome.

A fellow near here will not go without. Another has sold his unit for a spin float.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Ian- Do you know what a good used one runs for price(USA $)

Right now my cappings fall into a heated tank but I am extracting more honey than the capping tank can handle after 4 hours. The drip pan for the frame conveyor comes down over the cappings tank so it is a chore to take the cappings out. 

I was thinking of running a heat lamp(a wide double 250 w bulb) to heat the cappings more so they drip more honey off. I have the room needed for the compress system and conveyor. There is room for the conveyor to fit into place to catch the cappings as they are cut from the comb and still leave my setup as is.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ya, 2500$-4000$ used, with conveyor

Sounds like you have the set up that would suit the Fager press and conveyor.

I didnt like it. ,my preference is spinning.

I bet you love the machine


----------

